# [10/10 2010] Hanoi's 1000th anniversary



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*From Thang Long to Hanoi*

Next year (*10/10/2010*) Hanoi will celebrate her 1000th anniversary.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanoi

http://www.thanglonghanoi.gov.vn/

----------------------------------------

*HANOI *- One of the World's Top Destinations 2010

_*By Frommer Magazine*_



> Vietnam's bustling capital may be a 1,000 years old, but it's a thriving metropolis with a French colonial soul. A cultural center littered with pagodas, temples, and historic monuments, Hanoi offers plenty for the traveler seeking an authentic yet eclectic Asian experience. The eating scene is colorful with excellent meals available at both street-side stalls and fine eateries. Nightlife won't disappoint with the labyrinthine Old Quarter and the area around Hoan Kiem Lake housing dozens of bars from Western ex-pat establishments to disco-infused nightclubs -- plus the legendary Minh's Jazz Club. There's also a cool and contemporary art gallery scene showcasing young artists along Pho Trang Tien. And if you love to shop, try the funky boutiques on Nha Tho, or Cho Hang Da, the huge Dong Xuan market that transforms into a night bazaar on weekends.


----------------------------------------

*the Founder* 
_Ly Thai To_











*the Landmark*
_Turtle Tower_











*the People*
_girls in Ao Dai - the national dress_











*the Old*
_The Old Quarter_











*the New*
_Hanoi Landmark Tower - Vietnam's tallest skyscraper_










----------------------------------------

*EVENTS*

I. Activities to celebrate the Party, the New Year 2010 and 1000th anniversary of Thang Long – Hanoi:

1. Events held in Hanoi: [/B]

- A music-dance show named “In celebration of the Communist Party of Vietnam, welcome New Year 2010, celebrating 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi anniversary” on December 31, 2009 at the August Revolution Square, Hanoi, organised by the Ministry of Culture, Sports and Tourism and the Hanoi authorities.

- Flower Festival to celebrate 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi anniversary during the Western New Year 2010, around Hoan Kiem Lake, organised by Hanoi authorities in cooperation with the Ministry of Culture, Sports and Tourism.

- National meeting to celebrate the 80th anniversary of the Communist Party of Vietnam (February 3, 1930 – February 3, 2010) on February 2, 2010 in Hanoi, organised by the State Organising Committee for Great Events.

- 1st “Songs presented to the Party” chorus festival for students and young people, organised by the Ministry of Culture, Sports and Tourism, the Ministry of Education and Training and the Ho Chi Minh Communist Youth Union in Hanoi. The final night is scheduled for February 2, 2010.

- Art performances to welcome the lunar New Year and the 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi anniversary in Hanoi and other provinces on the New Year’s Eve (February 13, 2010), held by the Ministry of Culture, Sports and Tourism and local authorities.

- Incense offering ceremonies for King Ly Thai To (with a specific script) on the New Year’s Eve (February 13, 2010) in Hanoi, Bac Ninh and Ninh Binh provinces, organised by the State Organising Committee for Great Events and other agencies.
*
2. Hung Kings’ death anniversary and 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi anniversary (national level) on April 23, 2010 at the Hung Kings Temple in Viet Tri city, Phu Tho province.

3. The country’s 35th unification anniversary (April 30 1975 – April 30 2010) and the 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi anniversary: *

a. National meeting in Hanoi on April 29, organised by the Ministry of Culture, Sports and Tourism and related agencies.

b. A special music-art show in HCM City on April 29, 2010.

c. A festival to celebrate the country’s unification from April 30 to May 1, 2010 at Hien Luong Bridge in the central province of Quang Tri, organised by the Ministry of Culture, Sports and Tourism and related agencies.

*4. 120th birthday of President Ho Chi Minh (May 19, 1890 – May 19, 2010) and 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi anniversary:*

a. National meeting to celebrate the 120th birthday of President Ho Chi Minh in Hanoi on May 18, 2010.

b. “Following President Ho Chi Minh’s footsteps” live television show on May 19, 2010 on the national Vietnam Television (VTV).

c. Reviewing three years of the literary and art creating campaign entitled “Studying and Following the Moral Example of President Ho Chi Minh” and the 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi anniversary in Hanoi in May 2010.

*5. Celebrating the 65th August Revolution anniversary and the Vietnam National Day, combined with the 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi anniversary:*

a. National meeting to celebrate the 65th August Revolution anniversary and the Vietnam National Day (September 2) in Hanoi on September 2.

b. A special programme celebrating the 65th August Revolution anniversary and the Vietnam National Day in various provinces and cities, aired live on VTV.

*II. Activities to celebrate the 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi anniversary, held by ministries and provinces:

1. Activities organised by Ministry of Culture, Sports and Tourism:*

- International circus festival from August 1-10, 2010 in Hanoi.
- International puppetry festival from September 6-10 in Hanoi.
- International photo exhibition in August 2010 at the Centre for Culture and - Art Exhibitions of Vietnam in Hanoi.
- International Film Festival from September 25-30, 2010 in Hanoi.
- Other activities

*2. Activities organised by local authorities:*

a. Phu Tho province: 

- Incense offering ceremony for the Hung Kings at the Hung Kings Temple.
- Exhibition of antiques of the Ly dynasty at the Hung Kings Museum.
- Music-art show to celebrate the 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi anniversary.
- Photo exhibition on Vietnam’s capitals.

b. Bac Ninh province

- Bac Ninh Culture, Tourism Festival 2010.
- Incense offering ceremony at Do Temple and other festivals at temples in the province connected to King Ly Cong Uan during the ten days of the 1000th great anniversary of Thang Long – Hanoi (October 1-10, 2010).
- Exhibition of cultural heritages of the Ly dynasty.
- Producing a documentary about the home land of the Ly dynasty.

c. Nam Dinh province

- Tran Hung Dao Temple Festival.
- Cultural, sport, tourism activities to honour the Tran dynasty, in relation to the 1000th anniversary of Thang Long – Hanoi.

d. Ninh Binh province

- Hoa Lu ancient capital festival.
- Exhibition of cultural heritages of the Dinh. 

e. Thanh Hoa province

- Lam Kinh Festival.
- Organising cultural, sports, tourism activities to honour traditional culture, history and national hero Le Loi in association with the 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi anniversary in Hanoi.

f. Nghe An province

- Sen Village Festival.
- Sen Village Singing Contest and other activities to celebrate the 120th birthday of President Ho Chi Minh, in connection with the 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi anniversary.

g. Thua Thien – Hue province

- Hue Festival 2010.
- Exhibitions.
- Amateur music and dance festival to celebrate the 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi anniversary.
- Hanoi – Thua Thien Hue: Past and Present exhibition.

h. Binh Dinh province

- Two special music and dance shows to welcome the lunar New Year 2010.
- Tay Son festival and other activities.
- The second Tay Son – Binh Dinh Festival and the International Traditional Martial Arts Festival.

i. HCM City

- Cultural Day and amateur, professional performances to celebrate the 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi anniversary.
- An amateur literature and art festival.
- Scientific seminar entitled “1000th year of Thang Long – Hanoi”.
- “Thang Long – Hanoi: 1000 Years of History” festival.
- HCM City International Tourism Exhibition 2010.

*Other activities*

1. Vietnam – Binh Duong pottery festival 2010 entitled “Vietnamese pottery – tradition – identity and development” from September 1-5, 2010 in Thu Dau Mot town, Binh Duong province.

The festival will include a pottery fair, an exhibition of pottery collections, an exhibition of photos of pottery, a meeting to honour traditional Vietnamese pottery, a music-fashion show, a pottery-making competition, an auction of pottery to raise funds for charity and a parade entitled “Night of Pottery”.

2. A sea carnival in Quang Ninh province in late March – early April 2010.

3. A sea festival in the southern province of Ba Ria – Vung Tau, also in late March – early April 2010.

4. An international firework festival in the central city of Da Nang in March 2010.

5. “Trans-Asia bridge span 2010” in July 2010 in the central province of Quang Tri, with the participation of art troupes from Vietnam, Laos, Thailand, Myanmar and China.

6. Miss World 2010 pageant in Nha Trang city, Khanh Hoa province in September and October 2010, which will be combined with activities to celebrate the 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi anniversary.

7. Da Lat Flower Festival 2010 in Da Lat city, Lam Dong province.

*3. Overseas activities to celebrate the 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi anniversary*

The Ministry of Foreign Affairs will combine with other ministries, agencies and associations at home and abroad to organise cultural and art activities to celebrate the 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi anniversary.

*III. The great celebrations of the 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi anniversary (From October 1-10, 2010)

1. Opening day (October 1)*

a. The opening ceremony will be held by the Hanoi authorities and the Ministry of Culture, Sports and Tourism at the Ly Thai To statue, Dinh Tien Hoang road and the space around the Hoan Kiem Lake in the morning of October 1.

b. The exhibition of economic and social achievements of Vietnam and Hanoi will open in the afternoon October 1 at the Giang Vo Exhibition Centre.

c. The exhibition of literary works of Vietnam through various periods at the Cultural and Art Exhibition Centre, 2 Hoa Lu, Hanoi.

d. “The country with Hanoi” special show on the Vietnam Television in the evening of October 1, with the direct participation of many people in different sites in Vietnam and abroad.

e. A general cultural and art performance organised by the Ministry of Culture, Sports and Tourism in Hanoi in the evening on October 1. The show will have the contribution of foreign experts.

*2. Activities from October 2-9, 2010*

a. Cultural and art activities:

- Cultural exchange festival for ethnic groups in Vietnam to celebrate the 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi anniversary in Hanoi 
- A week for historical films in Hanoi
- “Thang Long impetus and the song for the country” music show at the Hanoi Opera House
- Performance of selected new songs to celebrate the 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi anniversary at the Ba Kieu Temple stage
- Street festival and cultural-art programme of young Hanoians at various places in Hanoi
- The first international festival for young bands in Vietnam at the My Dinh National Convention Hall

b. Sports activities

- Final round of the international Thang Long – Hanoi Football Cup in Hanoi and other provinces
- Performance of Vietnamese martial arts at the Quan Ngua sports palace
- Ha Noi Moi newspaper’s running contest around the Hoan Kiem Lake
- International trans-Vietnam cycling tournament 2010 from HCM City to Hanoi

c. Tourism activities

- A tourism festival in Hanoi
- An exhibition of antiques, documents and objects about Thang Long – Hanoi in the Thang Long ancient citadel, Hanoi
- Exhibition of ornamental trees and flowers in the Thang Long ancient citadel
- Festival for craft villages in Hanoi

*3. Other activities to celebrate the 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi anniversary in Hanoi from October 1-10, 2010*

1. A special circus show entitled “Hanoi – The city for peace” at Thien Quang Lake, Dong Kinh Nghia Thuc square and the National Circus.
2. Music concerts by famous Vietnamese artists at the Hanoi Opera House.
3. Performance of ancient dances of Thang Long – Hanoi at the Ly Thai To Flower Garden.
4. International music and stage festival with the participation of art troupes from some 1000 year-old cities in the world (around 29 troupes).
5. A big concert performed by Vietnamese and foreign orchestras at the Hanoi Opera House.
6. A parade and performance by contestants in the Miss World 2010 pageant in Vietnam.
7. The national press awards ceremony about 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi anniversary.
8. The awards ceremony of the international competition on knowledge about Thang Long – Hanoi, entitled “Hanoi – Your Rendezvous”.
9. The awards ceremony of the contest on knowledge of Thang Long – Hanoi for Vietnamese citizens.
10. Photo exhibition of Hanoi at 93 Dinh Tien Hoang street and 45 Trang Tien street.
11. A calligraphy exhibition and festival at Van Mieu (Temple of Literature). 
12. Bat Trang ceramic – Tradition and Modernity exhibition on Yen Phu road, Bat Trang village.
13. Exhibition of famous battlefields and campaigns in the military history of Vietnam at the Vietnam Military History Museum.
14. Exhibition of national heroes and famous scholars of Vietnam at the Revolution Museum.
15. Exhibition entitled “Hearts to Thang Long – Hanoi”, which will display products of individuals and organisations presented to Hanoi on the occasion of the 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi anniversary at the Hanoi Friendship Palace.
16. Ancient Thang Long – Hanoi exhibition at the Hanoi Museum.
17. Performance of traditional ao dai.
18. Hanoi food festival.
19. A kite-flying festival.
20. The launching ceremony of a collection of books about Thang Long – Hanoi
21. The announcement ceremony of a national research work about 1000 years of Thang Long – Hanoi. 
22. Inauguration ceremony of the Hanoi Museum on Pham Hung road, Tu Liem district.
23. Inauguration of Hoa Binh Park in Tu Liem district.
24. Inauguration of statues of President Ho Chi Minh and President Ton Duc Thang at Thong Nhat islet in Thong Nhat Park.
25. Inauguration of the Workers’ Theatre on Trang Tien street.
26. Inauguration of the Thanh Tri and Vinh Tuy bridges across the Red River.
27. Exhibition of the development plan for expanded Hanoi at the Planning and Construction Exhibition Palace in Tu Liem district.
28. Inauguration of the Lang – Hoa Lac Highway.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Plan for 1000th great anniversary of Hanoi approved*

source: VietNamNet



> *VietNamNet Bridge – Hanoi authorities have approved the plan for the 1000th anniversary of Thang Long – Hanoi capital, drawn up by writer Nguyen Khac Phuc, after three months of consideration.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Chatting with 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi anniversary plan writer*

source: VietNamNet



> _VietNamNet Bridge – The 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi great anniversary is approaching. The itinerary for the 10 days of celebrations drawn up by writer Nguyen Khac Phuc has been approved by the government. Phuc talked with Cong An Nhan Dan Newspaper about the plan._
> 
> *Q: You have great passion for Hanoi and you assumed the great responsibility – writing the plan for the 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi great anniversary. Could you tell us about the biggest goal of the itinerary?*
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Eight cities to attend Hanoi's 1,000th anniversary celebrations*

source: CPV



> *A grand ceremony to celebrate the 1,000th anniversary of Thang Long-Hanoi and National Tourism Year 2010 will involve 8 cities and all members of the Council for Promotion of Tourism in Asia (CPTA). *
> 
> At the annual meeting of CPTA held last week in Tokyo, Japan, the cities of Hanoi, *Tokyo, Kuala Lumpur, Bangkok, Beijing, Seoul, Jakarta, and Taipei* all agreed to join the ceremony
> 
> ...


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

great, I would love to see it.

Also interesting in a country of rainforests and steamy jungles, you still get seasonal cold in the north:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hanoi - Happy 1000th Birthday : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=569140&highlight


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Mayor of US capital to attend Hanoi's 1,000th anniversary celebrations*

source: VOVnews.vn



> *The Mayor of Washington will participate in a grand ceremony to celebrate the 1,000th anniversary of Thang Long Hanoi, Hanoi's Party Committee Secretary, Pham Quang Nghi announced while receiving the US ambassador to Vietnam Michael Michalak on August 12.*
> 
> At the reception, both leaders agreed that cooperative relations between Vietnam and the US have developed well over the past years.
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Netherlands offers Hanoi 30,000 tulips*

source: VOVnews.vn



> *The Dutch government has decided to offer 30,000 tulips to Hanoi to decorate the city for its 1,000th anniversary celebrations in 2010, confirmed the Dutch Ambassador to Vietnam, Jozep Wileem Scheffes.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*UNESCO to attend capital city’s 1,000th birthday*

source: VietNamNet



> *VietNamNet Bridge – Representatives of 193 UNESCO members have passed a resolution on the participation in the grand ceremony to mark the millennial anniversary of Thang Long-Hanoi in October, 2010. *
> 
> The adoption was made at the 35th UNESCO General Assembly session on Oct. 22.
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi plans inaugural film fest*
Vietnamese capital celebrates millennium with cinema event
By Patrick Frater

source: THR.com



> BUSAN, South Korea -- Vietnam will celebrate the 1,000th anniversary of Hanoi with the launch next year of the country's first film festival.
> 
> "Vietnamese film is at a very early stage of development," said Ngo Thi Bich Hanh, vp sales and acquisition at Vietnam Media. "The idea of the festival is to create a big event and help people to learn to love cinema."
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi gears up for national tourism year*

source: Nhan Dan



> _Temple of Literature in Hanoi is an attraction to foreign tourists_
> 
> Hanoi’s tourism authorities and travel agents have kicked off various activities in the run up to National Tourism Year 2010 which takes the theme of “Thang Long-Hanoi, a thousand years of coming together.”
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ha Noi may need to take lead in culture, not economy*

source: VietNamNews



> *Tuoi Tre (Youth) newspaper interviewed city Party Committee Secretary Pham Quang Nghi about preparations for celebrating the 1,000th founding anniversary of Thang Long - Ha Noi.*
> 
> 
> _The press and the public are saying that construction projects earmarked for the celebration of the 1,000th anniversary of Thang Long-Ha Noi are behind schedule and over budget. What are the reasons for this?_
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Activities to celebrate 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi anniversary*

source: VietNamNet



> _VietNamNet Bridge – Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung on June 10th 2009 issued a decision approving the 1000th Thang Long – Hanoi anniversary scheme in 2010. Here are celebration activities in detail:_
> 
> *II. Activities to celebrate the Party, the New Year 2010 and 1000th anniversary of Thang Long – Hanoi:
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Ba Dinh Square
area around Ho-Chi-Minh Mausoleum


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Thang Long*

by Vnimation


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi in world's ranking*

*the Food* - Top 10 Cities for Food












> If you like your noodles, you’ll fit right in with the noodle-crazed populace in Hanoi. Whether eaten wet or dry, for breakfast, lunch, or dinner, noodles infused with the freshest herbs, spices, vegetables, fish, or meat, make up a large part of the Vietnamese diet. Despite this standard staple, you’ll also find more unusual delicacies like dog or snake (considered a male aphrodisiac) paired with lots of alcohol. For an interesting night, you can head to Le Mat (known as “snake village”), to the East of Hanoi, for a seven-course snake meal, including fried snake skin, snake spring rolls, snake soup, and minced snake dumpling – all served with plenty of whiskey. French-inspired fare is also predominant in Hanoi and includes banh mi thit, a delicious baguette-filled sandwich of paté, shredded pickle, and cucumber slices, garnished with coriander and black pepper. Visitors don’t have to dine in a fancy or pricey restaurant to enjoy good food here, either: you can pick up a whole roasted pigeon at a food stall in the Old Quarter for next to nothing. And don’t miss out on the array of decadent desserts also available at street shops; try the tasty rice balls made with coconut and sesame seeds and served in a sweet, gingery soup.



*the Winter* - Top 10 Winter Destinations












> Hanoi maintains a relatively warm and dry winter, which can be a lot more managable than the hot, wet summers. Combined with the city's fascinating history and amazing food, Hanoi a great winter destination. Make sure to check out the beautiful, romantic Halong Bay, pictured here.



*the Shopping* - Top 10 Cities for Shopping












> According to Smart Travel Asia, Hanoi is a beautiful city which sells a variety of silk products.
> 
> Hang Gai Street (near to Hoan Kiem Lake), known for its silk products, has gained the nick-name “silk street”. This street also sold may traditional products, it said.
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi’s lesser-known history collected*

source: Thanh Nien News



> Over 400 volumes of documents about Hanoi have been collected as part of a program to document the capital’s rich history in the lead up to its 1,000th anniversary celebration next year.
> 
> Program organizers said more than 9,000 pages from those volumes were written by British and Dutch writers working in Thang Long before it was renamed Hanoi hundreds of years ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Flower festival to mark the 1000th anniversary of Thang Long- Hanoi*

source: VOVNEWS.VN



> *The Capital City Flower Festival will straddle the New Year, running from December 12, 2009 to January 3, 2010.*
> 
> This festival, which is being held for the second time, will be Vietnam’s first major cultural and tourism activity in 2010.
> 
> ...


----------



## funicode (Nov 27, 2009)

tq said:


> *Thang Long*



Wonderful! thanks for the info that you guys have been discussing. Awesome!!!!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

1000 years of incredible beauty!!


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*How many visitors are invited to Hanoi for the 1000th anniversary?*
Last update 02:27, Monday, 19/04/2010 (GMT+7)

source: VietNamNet



> VietNamNet Bridge – The great anniversary is approaching and the public is now interested in Hanoi’s preparations to welcome visitors.
> 
> Welcoming visitors is among the most important tasks of the organizing board, but they have yet to finalize the guest list.
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

there are several historical movies in the making to celebrate Hanoi's 1000 anniversary. here are some previews:

*The Musician from Thang Long Citadel*
release date: October/ 2010






*Aspirations of Thang Long*
release date: Otober/ 2010
_draft clip of the setting - old name: Choi Doi Do_






*Ly Cong Uan - Road to Thang Long*
_tv drama_






hopefully you guys have a little insight into Hanoi's long history now


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Free visa for visitors to Vietnam on 1,000th anniversary of Thang Long – Hanoi*
Saturday ,Apr 24,2010, Posted at: 20:20(GMT+7)

source: SGGP



> *Foreign visitors to Vietnam in August and September would receive free visa, according to the Vietnam National Administration of Tourism. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Aspiration of Thang Long*

_vn: Khát vọng Thăng Long
director: LUU Trong Ninh
Vietnamese film 2010
in celebration of 1000 years Thanglong - Hanoi
release date: 10/01/2010_


----------



## airita_ntc91 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hoabinh park chào đón Đại lễ 1000 năm!








































































































Công viên Hòa Bình đang gấp rút hòa thành
^^^^


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Vietnam to hold grand celebration to mark 1,000th anniversary of Hanoi*

source: Xinhuanet



> HANOI, Sept. 10 (Xinhua) -- Vietnam will hold grand celebration to commemorate the 1,000th anniversary of the establishment of its capital city Hanoi which is to fall on Oct. 10 this year, according to the Hanoi People's Committee at a press conference here on Friday.
> 
> The 10-day celebration will start on Oct. 1 with hundreds of commemorative activities including solemn parade, exhibitions, art performances and fireworks displays, said Ho Quang Loi, Chairman of the Education and Communication Committee of Hanoi Party Committee.
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi ready for millennium anniversary in October*

source: nhandan



> A series of works to decorate Hanoi is basically completed with just 30 days left until the millennium anniversary of Thang Long-Hanoi.
> 
> The capital city has completed 33 major projects to make Hanoi greener, cleaner and more beautiful, according to Ngo Thi Thanh Hang, Vice Chairwoman of the Hanoi Municipal People’s Committee and deputy head of the National Steering Committee on the anniversary.
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hollywood movie “Salt” director to join Vietnam film fest jury*

source: VietNamNet



> *VietNamNet Bridge – Phillip Noyce, the director of “The Quiet American” and “Salt”, which stars Angelina Jolie, will be a juror at the Vietnam International Film Festival in Hanoi from October 17-21.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi to build regional-scaled theatre*

source: VietNamNet



> *VietNamNet Bridge – Hanoi plans to build the country’s biggest theatre, named Thang Long, in the Tay Ho Tay new residential area.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## airita_ntc91 (Sep 5, 2010)

còn gần 1 tháng nữa là đại lễ rồi


----------

